# Bobbered a big Au Sable male today, 4-6-06!



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Fished the Au Sable today, nice day, weather-wise. Started the morning off with a spawnbag hooked hen around 6lbs a bit after first light. I beefed the ***** out of her, and brought her in close very quick, and that's as all I'm saying on that ! Went and half-a$$ fished a couple hit or miss holes(they're usually miss), nothing. Then went upto the dam, nobody had or had hooked(try saying that really fast) anything but walleye. I made a few drifts with my bottom rig, and nothing. So I grabbed my bobber rod, waited for a couple of guys to finish fishing the area, then moved in when they went wherever. Fifth drift, bobber YANKS down! Fish on, whooo! A few minutes later I'm holding a very nice 11-12lb male with what's left(just netting) of the nickel-sized spawnbag hanging from the tip of his snoot. I unhook him, and send him on his way. Was about to leave and prospect a ways down the bank, but man, that deep, swirly tailout sure looks good. Screw it, 5 drifts, and I'll go. On goes the jig'n'waxie, and then down goes the bobber three drifts later, under, then up, then SPLOOSH! This fish is about done when a guy runs over to where I hooked him, throws in, then hooks-up:rant: ! So the nets taken away to assist the other guy(it was his net, so...). So oh well, I'll just walk'em down, not like I haven't many times before. Oh yeah, this isn't winter anymore, I just step onto the steps, and PING! *****!!!!!!! Nice 8-9lb double stripe swims of with a cool new decoration:banghead3 ! So that was my trip in nutshell, fun but frustrating! Alot of guys, and some fish, including another nice male around 10+lbs. One location was all chrome, small, but very,very chrome. Water is still high, but dropping, tight-lines!


----------



## SteelYarn (Mar 8, 2001)

Well good for you Ausable Steelhead.
Doesnt look like I will make it up there soon, but I am still trying.
Maybe something will go my way and off to the river I'll go. You know sometimes those quick releases are just meant to be:evil: 
Anyhow I drive a grey dodge P. U. 2002 model so if you ever see it give me a shout.
Wally...


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

Sounds like things are picking up up there. Sure wish I could make the trip. Glad you're doing good. It's definitely harder to keep em on this time of year.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Now that's a good post right there aussie!


----------



## Chrome steel (Apr 6, 2003)

Ausable, Remember me asking for pics earlier this year? Man love the post but to add pics would be great. Keep us posted please.Good job....


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

All I use to take pics is a disposable camera, I did take a pic of that big buck. I don't know how to get them on the computer, I bought a CD with pics one time, and it wouldn't work. Believe me I'd love to get some pics of Au Sable steelhead on here, but can't at the moment.


----------



## SteelYarn (Mar 8, 2001)

Hey Ausable,
I have done that before, instead of two sets of pics get one set on a CD. I dont think its more money and its a snap to uplaod them into your picture programs...


----------



## fire-tiger (Mar 15, 2005)

If a computer illiterate idiot such as myself can follow the prompts and post pictures on this site anyone can.


----------



## NetBackBoB (Apr 9, 2006)

ausable steelhead, you mite want to try something differnt if you keep losin a big fish evrytime you go out. Like maybe use heavier line. The ausable must be very slow this year if guys are makin posts about catching 1 fish. That is too bad i used to fish that river and did very well. My nephew has been gettin about 3 per trip this winter whihch is slow for him. Goodluck on landin all those monsters you lose and hopefuly the fishin picks up for ya.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

I don't need people telling me I need to "do something different" because I lost a couple fish. I lost the hen because I didn't f*ck around babying her like most guys there do, and the buck rubbed me off at shore on a mussel-covered rock, and he wasn't big, 9lbs or so, nice, but not big. Your nephew must have been fishing a boat down low during winter, because upriver was dead all winter, I don't care what anybody says.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Easy now guys, this one definatly took a sharp turn off course. I think we will just let it rest.


----------

